
Discord quadruples to 45M users in less than a year - Sikul
https://venturebeat.com/2017/05/16/discords-game-voice-communications-app-hits-45-million-users/
======
acemarke
Discord is awesome. The Reactiflux dev community migrated there after getting
kicked off of Slack for having too many users (we hit around 10K before they
froze signups). We've been on Discord since late 2015, and love it. It's not
_perfect_, but it's a great service, the devs are responsive, and it works
great for our use case.

(Obligatory plug: the Reactiflux invite link is at
[https://www.reactiflux.com](https://www.reactiflux.com) . If you have any
interest in React, Redux, or related technologies, Reactiflux is a great place
to come hang out, ask questions, and learn. Drop by and say hi!)

